# Should we get Vicious a Kindle Fire!



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was thinking that we should start a fund to get vicious Paullie a kindle fire. It will be easy to port stuff over as no phone data or such. Now he hasn't asked for one but said he would be interested. I know rootzwiki gives out devices to devs so many we can get them to start a donation fund. I would donate $50. Anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rootzwiki has said they will match our donation. So come on guys! Let's go some ports! Sense Touchwiz and Blur if wanted! He's amazing come on!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

